# EPS einfärben



## llandudno (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen schwarzen Schriftzug als EPS Datei und möchte den gerne in Phptoshop
Pantone 187 C einfärben. Wie mache ich das? Über die Kanäle oder über Auswahl (dann wird es aber pixelig).

Danke
Paula


----------



## jonnybee (25. Juli 2008)

EPS würde ich eigentlich im Illustrator bearbeiten. Das ist einfacher uns 'sicherer', da du den Schriftzug so nicht ausversehen rasterst..

Wenn's denn wirklich Photoshop sein muss, dann kannst du daraus ein Duplex Bild erstellen. Dort kannst du dann genau die Anzahl Farben und deren Farbwert eingeben (Pantone etc).


----------

